# Cousins in the MN.



## John Jarman (Sep 17, 2009)

Two relatives - William (Billy) Lawrenson was an engineer (may have got to Chief) and, I think worked on tankers but not sure. He would be about 75 ish now. Lived in South Shields.

Also, Edward(Eddy) Bright - was Chief Engineer for BP, I think and got to Superintendent, maybe higher before retiring. Would be about 85 ish now. Also lived in South Shields. 

Does anyone remember them please?

Regards, JE.


----------

